# Trump Supporters Unite!



## thelonggame (Jan 6, 2021)

Please all go to the US capital tomorrow so you can be rounded up and sent to moon and start your own colony, you fucking morons.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Please all go to the US capital tomorrow so you can be rounded up and sent to moon and start your own colony, you fucking morons.


There is space available at Gitmo.


----------



## blam (Jan 8, 2021)

For a successful coup de tat, you actually need the military. Next time.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 9, 2021)

blam said:


> For a successful coup de tat, you actually need the military. Next time.


Well, your one ex-Air Force didn't seem to do a great job busting through that door. Thank you for your service, lady, here's your posthumous court martial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2021)

Amy Schneider Becomes Highest-Earning Woman in 'Jeopardy!' History
					

Engineering manager Amy Schneider rounded out last week with $706,800 in winnings on "Jeopardy!"—breaking Larissa Kelly's previous record.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2022)

A college student who turned his dad in to the FBI after the Capitol riot fears he's getting more radicalized in jail
					

Guy Reffitt, a member of the far-right Three Percenters group, was arrested shortly after the Capitol riot after his son, Jackson, reported him.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479095589895753728


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2022)

“This is so disappointing for everyone who made plans to show up in support in Denver to only be told THE DAY OF that this in fact is no longer happening," wrote another.

"I spent days trying to coordinate a rally in support of our truckers," reads another comment. "I have three tiny kids and work a full time job and stretched myself thin then made myself look so stupid. I'm pretty hurt by all this."









						'DISGRACE!!': Supporters vent after Calif. truck convoy disbands
					

"We’re almost to Wamsutter, WY to support. Wish we had this info last night."




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2022)

Here’s another casual tourist and sweetheart who before engaging in normal political discourse threatened his children to not turn him in.








						An accused Capitol rioter is making the first January 6, 2021, trial 'easy' for the Justice Department, prosecutor says
					

A prosecutor said Guy Reffitt's statements ahead of January 6 showed his intent to attack Congress and made the first Capitol riot case "easy."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2022)

QAnon and anti-vaccine contingents within the groups have seized on a false conspiracy theory that the war is a cover for a military operation backed by former President Donald Trump in Ukraine.

The conspiracy theory, which is baseless and has roots in QAnon mythology, alleges that Trump and Putin are secretly working together to stop bioweapons from being made by Dr. Anthony Fauci in Ukraine and that shelling in Ukraine has targeted the secret laboratories. Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has emerged in the past year as a main target for far-right conspiracy theories.









						On eve of D.C. arrival, 'Freedom Convoy' picks up more cars — and anti-Ukraine talking points
					

The American offshoot of the “Freedom Convoy” is staging in Hagerstown, Maryland, on Friday and ramping up for its final protest somewhere in Washington, D.C., on Saturday.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2022)

Colorado elections clerk indicted in voting system breach
					

Tina Peters was charged with seven felony and three misdemeanor counts, including attempting to influence a public servant, criminal impersonation and first-degree official misconduct.




					www.politico.com


----------

